# Mtb jerseys for a tall rider



## Sharky23 (May 22, 2017)

Hey guys

Do you know any mtb jerseys you would recommend for a tall rider? I’m 6,3” or 190cm and the jerseys I have tried on all seem a bit short length ways. 

I have this problem with normal clothes too but usually I can find ‘tall fit’ clothing. Any tall fit mtb jerseys you would recommend?

Cheers


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

I finally found long sleeve jerseys long enough by buying Motocross shirts. I think it was something like motorcyclesuperstore.com...


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

I could not find a jersey long enough. I now use Eddie Bauer lookout tee shirts in a tall sizing. They tend to offer them in long and short sleeve. These shirts also do not hold the stink. Some jersey material almost never comes clean. I want to try the tasco sessions tee.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm 6'5" and have had luck with Troy Lee Designs and certain Fox (Ranger) jerseys. Fox jerseys fit inconsistently.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

jeremy3220 said:


> I'm 6'5" and have had luck with Troy Lee Designs and certain Fox (Ranger) jerseys. Fox jerseys fit inconsistently.


I'm 6'9" and kinda prefer the 3/4 sleeve jerseys. The XXL Troy Lee Ruckus jersey fits me a little small but if you're only 6'3" it should be large on you. Same with Pearl Izumi launch 3/4 sleeve which is about the same size.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

Spinster said:


> I finally found long sleeve jerseys long enough by buying Motocross shirts. I think it was something like motorcyclesuperstore.com...


I plan to try some moto jerseys at least for winter riding. Do they generally breathe well and have good motion?


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

The Norwegian brand Norrøna ( norrona) has some nice jerseys for tall people. Im 195 but slim, so i can actually wear a medium for a tighter fit or a large for loose fit. Fjørå (fjora) or skibotn are the names. I have several, both in wool and synth. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

